# Libre 2 Scanning Problems



## Louise W (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi my libre 2 appears to have suddenly stopped scanning. It was working fine and then I started to get a scan error everytime I tried to scan it. I use my iphone and I'm not sure whether it is a problem with my phone software or the app. Up until now I haven't had any problems with using my phone. I don't currently have a separate reader so I can't check it with that. I've changed the sensor but still get the same error message. I've tried everything I can find already posted on the internet and I am now at my wits end at almost midnight on a friday of all times. Any suggestions?


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 30, 2021)

I am the least capable person to be giving tech advice as I am useless at it but has bluetooth been knocked off on your phone? Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalled the app? Is there enough battery charge in your phone?

I hope/assume you have test strips to check your levels in the absence of the Libre working. I know it can feel a bit scary going without when you are so used to it. Maybe set alarms through the night to wake up and test if you are genuinely concerned or at risk..... until someone more informed than myself can guide you through fault checking it.

I am dreading getting Libre 2 as Libre 1 works so well for me and so many people seem to have experienced problems with this new version.


----------



## Louise W (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank you Barbara I am not very capable with tech issues either but I've tried all these things without success. I am starting to think it is a problem with the software so will get on to Apple in the morning (the joys!).

I have got test strips just not looking forward to using them as I do experience hypos during the night but I will take your advice and set alarms.

I have also experienced more problems with this version and my diabetic team have also said others have reported problems.

Thanks again.


----------



## helli (Jul 31, 2021)

I think @rebrascora maybe thinking along the right lines. Except, you scan with NFC (Bluetooth is only used for the alarms).
I do not use an iPhone but I am sure Google will help you find out how to check if NFC is enabled.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks @helli I had a feeling it was something other than Bluetooth but I really have no idea about such things.


----------



## Louise W (Jul 31, 2021)

helli said:


> I think @rebrascora maybe thinking along the right lines. Except, you scan with NFC (Bluetooth is only used for the alarms).
> I do not use an iPhone but I am sure Google will help you find out how to check if NFC is enabled.


Thank you Helli, I was thinking along those lines as well but despite scrawling through Google I can't seem to find out how to enable NFC on my version of iphone. I've got a support call from Apple in a bit so hopefully they can help. In the meantime I have managed to find my reader so that has helped and shown it's definitely not the sensor. Thank you both again.


----------



## JohnWhi (Jul 31, 2021)

I have been told that, in Apple software, NFC is always controlled by the application and cannot be switched on or off by the user. Delete and then reinstall the application?


----------



## Louise W (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank you. You're right, I don't think you can switch off NFC in my version of iphone. I've tried deleting and reinstalling the app without success. I think now I'll wait to speak to the app people on Monday.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 31, 2021)

Louise W said:


> Thank you. You're right, I don't think you can switch off NFC in my version of iphone. I've tried deleting and reinstalling the app without success. I think now I'll wait to speak to the app people on Monday.


Again, I am very much in the position of the blind leading the partially sighted here because I really know nothing, but could your phone have got switched on to aeroplane mode or some such setting which is blocking the NFC facility. 
If I am talking rubbish please feel free to ignore or correct me!


----------



## Louise W (Jul 31, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Again, I am very much in the position of the blind leading the partially sighted here because I really know nothing, but could your phone have got switched on to aeroplane mode or some such setting which is blocking the NFC facility.
> If I am talking rubbish please feel free to ignore or correct me!


That is a good point as I do think I may have accidentally done something with my settings, I just can't work out what! I tried aeroplane mode and it unfortunately wasn't that but thank you. It's scary how quickly we become so reliant on technology.


----------



## barrym (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm not an iPhone user but have noticed a couple of threads describing this issue, and it suggests the problem is Abbott's and not a phone or user problem.

They seem to respond with a free reader and a couple of replacement sensors as a first step. 

A call to them would seem a first step. And then keep an eye out for an updated iOS app.

Not great is it? I use a Macbook, occasionally an iPad and an Android phone. I was contemplating a switch to iPhone but this issue has put doubts in that plan .

Hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## barrym (Aug 1, 2021)

Check this out:






						Freestyle LibreLink no longer working wit… - Apple Community
					






					discussions.apple.com
				




Specifically 9/24/2021, also the Saudi reference.


----------



## JohnWhi (Aug 1, 2021)

Peripheral point, perhaps. This happened on Friday, and that was the day my iPhone updated to iOS 14.7.1.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 4, 2021)

Well, my iPhone updated to 14.7.1 and the Libre App works just fine. The problem is explained by the error message. If it’s the “Try again in ten minutes” message that’s usually because the BG is changing too quickly to get an accurate read.

If you could tell us the error message you see, @Louise W, it might help towards an explanation.

And there’s always fingerpricks. I use Optium test strips, because they work with the Libre reader. Just saves mucking about with a a different reader.


----------

